# 2015 Nationals



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I was wondering who all are going to Nationals this year? I am planning on going. Before I book my room I wanted to find out more about the activities. I don't know if it is necessary to stay 6 nights, and that may be a lot for Sissy. I have never been before so am very excited to meet people.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I haven't seen the actual event page. I don't think it's out yet. But from previous specialties, the events usually start on Tuesday evening and go through the Awards Banquet on Saturday. I think I am coming in Tuesday morning and leaving on Sunday morning. But of course if you want to do some shopping or sightseeing in Chicago you can take advantage of the extra days.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'll probably come in on Tuesday and leave Sunday.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

revakb2 said:


> I'll probably come in on Tuesday and leave Sunday.


Reva - are you bringing the fluffs????? I would love to see Tessa and Bogie side by side to see if they really do look that much alike!

Since I'm local, I'll be at many of the events, especially in the evening. I don't want to take the entire time as vacation so I'll pick and choose but will definitely be there!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I hope to be there. I loved it last year.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

We are going the 18th and returning the 24th. I'm still trying to figure out how I can get my stroller they.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm going to order the snoozer rolling carrier. It looks perfect for a carrier, bed and rolling carrier!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

The measurements are very shallow for under the airplane seats. Carina suggested the Sturdibag because it bends down and pops back up. The rolling feature sounds great but since I own a stroller, I'm need to figure out how to get it on the plane. It's small and lightweight. I just love it but better yet, Carley loves it. She is going to love meeting Sissy! She loves to play!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I just ordered mine yesterday, I'll let you know how she likes it Jane. Terre (Denne's mom) has the med., I ordered the small because the measurements were in line with SWA web page. She did say Denne slipped around a little while upright, so I'm making a couple of rag quilt pads to velcro in...I'll let you know how it goes 

I just looked at the sturdibag, but it doesn't look like it has wheels? I have to have wheels, there is no way I could carry that for any distance...


----------



## rrwtrw (Dec 23, 2008)

puppydoll said:


> We are going the 18th and returning the 24th. I'm still trying to figure out how I can get my stroller they.


Hello all...

My friend has traveled with her stroller on Southwest without problems. I believe they held it in the front of the plane (like they do with baby strollers) and it was delivered to her as she was getting off the plane. I have the feeling there might be a lot of us on the same flights coming in on Southwest so I am not sure how many strollers they would be able to accommodate on one flight. I know my friend is brining hers but Denne will be traveling in his Snoozer.

I guess another option would be to send the stroller to the hotel in advance and ask them to "hold for arrival". 


Terre and Denne


----------



## rrwtrw (Dec 23, 2008)

lydiatug said:


> I just ordered mine yesterday, I'll let you know how she likes it Jane. Terre (Denne's mom) has the med., I ordered the small because the measurements were in line with SWA web page. She did say Denne slipped around a little while upright, so I'm making a couple of rag quilt pads to velcro in...I'll let you know how it goes
> 
> 
> Yes, we do have the Snoozer. We have only had Denne since June and we have taken one trip to Texas with him. He did very well in the Snoozer on the plane. Due to the amount of mesh on the bag, he was always able to see me. My only complaint with the Snoozer is that when I was rolling him, he wanted to be upright and put his paws on the back and slipped and was unsteady. I have enclosed the link to Amazon that has great pictures and you can see that the inside is a somewhat slippery surface. When we got to Texas, my husband and I purchased some thin carpet at Lowe's and used Velcro to secure it inside. This was a small disaster because when we arrived home, the carpet had shed and he had carpet fibers all in his coat. I also freaked out because if it was shedding and getting in his coat, he was probably also breathing this in. Lydia -- I am so grateful you are going to try to help me with a new insert. :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: If we can work this out, I am certain the Snoozer will work well for us. We also used the Snoozer when we were traveling by car during our trip.
> ...


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

rrwtrw said:


> Hello all...
> 
> My friend has traveled with her stroller on Southwest without problems. I believe they held it in the front of the plane (like they do with baby strollers) and it was delivered to her as she was getting off the plane. I have the feeling there might be a lot of us on the same flights coming in on Southwest so I am not sure how many strollers they would be able to accommodate on one flight. I know my friend is brining hers but Denne will be traveling in his Snoozer.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Terre! Carley and I look forward to meeting you and Denne!:wub: We are flying Southwest and we chose nonstop and early seating(for a small fee) so maybe they would be nice enough to stow my stroller. I cannot take any chances that my stroller doesn't go with me though. I have back issues and cannot carry things very far without consequences. :w00t:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

We are going to have soo much fun!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I am looking forward to being in Chicago for Nationals! I've been to several and have always enjoyed meeting everyone.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

angel's mom said:


> I am looking forward to being in Chicago for Nationals! I've been to several and have always enjoyed meeting everyone.


Lynne- so glad to see this! Looking forward to seeing you again!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Maggie -- Lynne and I are rooming together -- and also taking some extra time to "do Chicago".  Can't wait.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am also reconsidering coming to Nationals. It means I would have to bring Lisi & leave Kitzi home (& he is my heart dog) with DH. Because of Lisi's health history I can't take a chance of stressing her again, which she seems to feel if I leave her. It really depends on my visa situation at this point & I won't know that for a bit. I have never been to Nationals so it would be a once in a lifetime experience for me. DH is encouraging me to go for it! There is a non-stop directly from Vienna to Chicago, so Lisi would not get us thrown off the plane!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

:wub:I just love being an enabler, Sandi! I think we will have a blast! I'm coming in on the 18th -- I thought the 17th but guess I was mistaken. I'm staying 'til the 24th. 

I'm really looking forward to all the get-togethers. This weekend in Santa Barbara was SO fun, I wanted it to keep going! 

I'm already thinking about trying the famous Chicago deep-dish pizza. Is there a chance we could get another hospitality room to gather in? That might be a good opportunity to arrange for some local food to be brought in. I'll be happy to help out however I can, too.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sandi -- it would be so great if you could come!!!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

socalyte said:


> :wub:I just love being an enabler, Sandi! I think we will have a blast! I'm coming in on the 18th -- I thought the 17th but guess I was mistaken. I'm staying 'til the 24th.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to all the get-togethers. This weekend in Santa Barbara was SO fun, I wanted it to keep going!
> 
> I'm already thinking about trying the famous Chicago deep-dish pizza. Is there a chance we could get another hospitality room to gather in? That might be a good opportunity to arrange for some local food to be brought in. I'll be happy to help out however I can, too.


Sounds like a great idea to get a hospitality room and change the name to "SM ONLY" -- Deep dish pizza... yummy yummy! I can't wait.. it is exciting knowing how many are going and now Sandi too!! :chili:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, in the past, we have been able to use the AMA Hospitality room for a one night pizza party. They have always been so generous to share with us. Once the program is out and we can see what events there are, we can contact the hospitality chairperson and see if this will be possible.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

We have to visit Tony's brother at some point--he lives in Batavia, IL (it's 25 miles from Lombard--we looked it up). He had a kid 2 years ago and just had another--we haven't visited them--they haven't visited us. I was thinking that maybe we can go around the same time as the Nationals--what do the Nationals entail? What are the best days to go? It would be a great opportunity to meet you guys--and take care of the family obligation--I know it sounds awful!!!

Thanks!

xo
Kim


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

It's great to have a room for the one evening, if indeed they are once again willing to allow thst. But there are, what, six nights or so? I'd really love more get-togethers if that could somehow be arranged. I guess the best thing is to wait for the schedule to come out and then decide what to do from there. They do have meeting rooms in a large variety of sizes, or maybe it's possible to get a reservation for one of the club rooms and see if they would allow us to use the executive club lounge. I'm just kind of tossing around some random thoughts, and other ideas are welcome.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I think this anniversary show will be longer than the other shows. They don't have a schedule of activities up on the AMA website yet.

Here's my big question: Isn't the White Excitement party held the night before the show begins? I certainly would not want to miss that. I would like to come on Sunday, the 17th to have some time to decompress....and because it would be so much easier for DH to drive me to the SF airport, BUT I would really like to be able to share that 30 mile cab ride with someone or two.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

There is no White Excitement party instead this year it will be a top 20 show. It looks like the theme for clothing is Great Gatsby, which should be a load of fun!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

socalyte said:


> There is no White Excitement party instead this year it will be a top 20 show. It looks like the theme for clothing is Great Gatsby, which should be a load of fun!


OMG...that could be such fun. Do you know what night it is, Jackie?


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

That would be awesome Sandi! I am SO looking forward to this :chili:



edelweiss said:


> I am also reconsidering coming to Nationals. It means I would have to bring Lisi & leave Kitzi home (& he is my heart dog) with DH. Because of Lisi's health history I can't take a chance of stressing her again, which she seems to feel if I leave her. It really depends on my visa situation at this point & I won't know that for a bit. I have never been to Nationals so it would be a once in a lifetime experience for me. DH is encouraging me to go for it! There is a non-stop directly from Vienna to Chicago, so Lisi would not get us thrown off the plane!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Sylie said:


> OMG...that could be such fun. Do you know what night it is, Jackie?


They don't have the official schedule yet but on the Facebook page they said probably Wednesday


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

socalyte said:


> They don't have the official schedule yet but on the Facebook page they said probably Wednesday




Thanks Jackie...good grief, I have gone through 76 pages on Etsy looking for a 1920s dress. I haven't got my flight or hotel booked, but :w00t:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Actually, the Awards Banquet is where the Gatsby Costumes should be worn (last night). The top 20 is part of the day shows. I believe that a White Excitement is still planned for Tuesday night.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Jackie where did it say that there was a theme for that night? You mean we have to get flapper dresses? OMG... say that isn't true....


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Ticket ordered! Pet in cabin confirmed on all flights. GF meals confirmed! Jackie, you rock!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> Ticket ordered! Pet in cabin confirmed on all flights. GF meals confirmed! Jackie, you rock!


Excellent! Tessa says she can't wait to meet Lisi!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Ticket ordered! Pet in cabin confirmed on all flights. GF meals confirmed! Jackie, you rock!


Oh Sandi. That's great. Now I'm going to wish I was going!! Think we may be on the plane to Italy when you're coming to Chi.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Weh!
I am still uncertain only on one account---we apply for our visa by April 21st & as we have never done a 3 yr visa we don't know how long it will take to be processed. I am just trusting that it will come through in time & moving forward as if it will. I can't wait to know or I would be too late w/all the travel details. Chicago --- are you ready for Lisi?
Sue, what are your dates?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - I'll pm you the dates.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Sue!!!!!!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I took my information directly from the AMA Nationals Facebook page. Pat Bullard said when initially asked: "For the special 50th Anniversary there will be a TOP TWENTY SHOW instead of White Excitement. Something extra special for an extra special celebration! And we also will have opportunities to dress up in "The Great Gatsby" style! All Golden and GRAND for the 50th!!!!!!" --- I took that to mean that dressing in Great Gatsby style was at the Top Twenty show being held instead of the White Excitement party. 

Late this afternoon, the AMA send out this announcement: "In celebration of Chicago’s leadership, the banquet committee requests that you reflect that leadership by dressing in your best “Great Gatsby” style outfit for the occasion. Whether it is a flapper dress, a three-piece pinstripe suit, an overcoat with Tommie gun, or just flashing a bit of ankle under that shortened skirt, we ask that you wear it as we celebrate the final evening of our 50th AMA National Specialty. We leave it to your imagination and creative interpretation to come up with something that will “WOW” all the banquet attendees."

As I said, initially it was confusing because of the wording above-- it appeared it was one and the same party. Today's announcement clarified that.

When asked again about the White Excitement party, Pat said: "Our 50th Anniversary Nationals has some extra special events being planned and the time slot for White Excitement is needed for one of those events. Not to worry, the White Excitement Party will return at future nationals." So unless there is new information, there will NOT be a White Excitement party.

Hope this helps.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> Chicago --- are you ready for Lisi?


Sweetness and Tessa say they will be happy to teach Lisi some new antics to try when you get back home! Sweetness has perfected the Squirrel Alert bark and Tessa will show Lisi how to get into the cupboards!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Help! I am trying to help someone from abroad (English not first language) secure a double room at the Westin for Nationals----are there still rooms available? Can you direct me to a page where I can get info, PLEASE ASAP. You can also PM me here. Thanks!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

maggieh said:


> Sweetness and Tessa say they will be happy to teach Lisi some new antics to try when you get back home! Sweetness has perfected the Squirrel Alert bark and Tessa will show Lisi how to get into the cupboards!


Lisi is chomping at the bit to meet Tessa & Sweetness and learn some new antics! :wub::wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Help! I am trying to help someone from abroad (English not first language) secure a double room at the Westin for Nationals----are there still rooms available? Can you direct me to a page where I can get info, PLEASE ASAP. You can also PM me here. Thanks!


Here is a link: https://www.starwoodmeeting.com/StarGroupsWeb/booking/reservation?id=1407305554&key=94A3B06


I am so excited that you may be coming. I just made my reservations. I'm sorry I missed the SB meet I'll PM you later.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you so much Sylie! I will try this! I am sorry you could not make SB---it was very special. I look fwd. to meeting you in Chi---we hope our visa situation is quickly handled. Lisi is confirmed as is my flight! This is something I am working on for a friend.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> Help! I am trying to help someone from abroad (English not first language) secure a double room at the Westin for Nationals----are there still rooms available? Can you direct me to a page where I can get info, PLEASE ASAP. You can also PM me here. Thanks!


Sandi you can call them directly!

Phone: 630-719-8000 · Hotel Reservations: 888-627-9031 

westinlombard.com


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'd love to go this year. But at this point, I still don't know what the time line for my house being raised is yet. Maybe I should reserve a room....then if I can't go, I can always cancel it, I guess.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so excited to meet all of you this year! I am really torn on taking Sissy or not. She's really a home girl and gets nervous out and about around a bunch of people. The flight wouldn't be a problem for her but I don't want her stressed out.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I have an extra room reserved. My friend who was going to go with me cancelled. I'll keep the reservation for a while if someone needs it.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Reva, I am VERY interested. I contacted my friend and am waiting to hear back. She had asked me to reserve a room for her & her husband. Is it a double?


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

The A Team said:


> I'd love to go this year. But at this point, I still don't know what the time line for my house being raised is yet. Maybe I should reserve a room....then if I can't go, I can always cancel it, I guess.


:chili::chili:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> Reva, I am VERY interested. I contacted my friend and am waiting to hear back. She had asked me to reserve a room for her & her husband. Is it a double?



I have a room reserved with two queen beds.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Reva, we will take it!!!!!! Thank you so much.
For which dates do you have the reservation & what is the last date she can cancel IF she finds she can't come? Also, what is the price per day for this room? Please let me know & I will PM you details.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

The last date to cancel, according to my reservation: *Guarantee Rules and Cancellation Policy* 
If you cancel before 04:00 PM on Sunday, 17 May 2015 there will be no forfeit amount.
If you cancel after 04:00 PM on Sunday, 17 May 2015 the forfeiture amount will be 119.00.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Jackie. I will tell Szilvia (my friend). I am so hoping she can come!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I booked my flight to arrive late Sunday night. I reserved my room at the hotel for The 17th through the 24th. PHEW. I guess I am fully committed. It will be so much fun. I am not one to plan so far ahead, but I took the leap.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Actually, the Awards Banquet is where the Gatsby Costumes should be worn (last night). The top 20 is part of the day shows. I believe that a White Excitement is still planned for Tuesday night.


Just a note of irony - Gatsby took place in New York, not Chicago. :blink:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

maggieh said:


> Just a note of irony - Gatsby took place in New York, not Chicago. :blink:


Yup, Long Island. I guess they didn't want to go with an Al Capone theme for Chicago. :smrofl:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Yup, Long Island. I guess they didn't want to go with an Al Capone theme for Chicago. :smrofl:


You know, they could've done Public Enemy - but then we would have wanted Johnny Depp there in person!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sylie said:


> I booked my flight to arrive late Sunday night. I reserved my room at the hotel for The 17th through the 24th. PHEW. I guess I am fully committed. It will be so much fun. I am not one to plan so far ahead, but I took the leap.


This is wonderful Sylie---you will be there just in time to turn down the covers on our beds and put chocolates on our pillows! I hope you will be staying on our floor! 
:wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> Reva, we will take it!!!!!! Thank you so much.
> For which dates do you have the reservation & what is the last date she can cancel IF she finds she can't come? Also, what is the price per day for this room? Please let me know & I will PM you details.


Sandi, I sent you a PM with all of the information.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Reva---just got it! We so appreciate your holding this for us!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ok, so I may not be able to go, but if my house isn't lifted by then...I'm gonna put it off till after my daughter's wedding in September.


....so I just booked a room...just in case...


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

The A Team said:


> Ok, so I may not be able to go, but if my house isn't lifted by then...I'm gonna put it off till after my daughter's wedding in September.
> 
> 
> ....so I just booked a room...just in case...


:chili:We need you there, Pat!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Chardy said:


> Sounds like a great idea to get a hospitality room and change the name to "SM ONLY" -- Deep dish pizza... yummy yummy! I can't wait.. it is exciting knowing how many are going and now Sandi too!! :chili:


Did someone say PIZZA?!!:w00t::happy dance::aktion033: Yummy!!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Actually, the Awards Banquet is where the Gatsby Costumes should be worn (last night). The top 20 is part of the day shows. I believe that a White Excitement is still planned for Tuesday night.


White Excitement? Great Gatsby? For us first timers, we need some explanations of what these fun events include. Please tell!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Jane, no White Excitement party due to a special event held at the time the White Excitement was usually held, since it is the 50th Anniversary celebration this year. The Great Gatsby theme is going to be held at the banquet the last night-- this is where you may dress up in Gatsby style. 

Dressing up should be really fun! I'm going to have to watch the movie to see what all the clothing looked like! I know there were two movies, but I think I'm leaning toward watching the first. 

All the information about this year's events is on the AMA website and the Facebook page if you would like more detail


----------

